# Hard Labor Creek hunt



## rab1951 (Sep 23, 2010)

I just got my letter yesterday that I had been selected for the Nov 2-3 Hard Labor Creek hunt. I've never been to the park. If any of you have hunted there before I could use some advice on where to start scouting for a stand location or any other comments you have about the hunt. Thanks for the help.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Sep 23, 2010)

+i got picked too, never been.  i called the park the other day to reserve a camping spot, the lady said they were mailing out packets to everyone that got selected. im planning to go down in a couple weeks and scout, and then show up for the hunt and hope i have a spot that no one is in.


----------



## rab1951 (Sep 23, 2010)

Me to. I dont want to crowd anyone and I dont want to be crowded either. Its been a long time since I hunted public land.


----------



## killa86 (Sep 23, 2010)

i went a couple a years ago the population is gettin in check but stay away from the golf fairway and get over by the lake theres a good cove i found with a decent amount of sign no one was there


----------



## bownutz (Sep 23, 2010)

I ll be there bow in hand. Their going to be chasing like a son of a gun. I've spent some time around the property and deer are Everywhere! Plan on carrying 6 to 10 arrows with me.


----------



## dvmill (Sep 23, 2010)

bownutz said:


> I ll be there bow in hand. Their going to be chasing like a son of a gun. I've spent some time around the property and deer are Everywhere! Plan on carrying 6 to 10 arrows with me.



Do they have an archery only section?


----------



## rab1951 (Sep 24, 2010)

Good luck roc and bownutz and thanks for the info killa86.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Sep 24, 2010)

hey hard labor quota hunt guys, are yall camping down there during the hunt? if so might set up close and fellowship with other woody/gon folks.  im taking my tent and staying, get there early the day before and do a little scouting. the go to the meeting.


----------



## bownutz (Sep 24, 2010)

I plan on bringing A tent one night. I only live right down the road though. No archery area but I'm going to make one.


----------



## Kootie (Sep 24, 2010)

I'll be there too!!!


----------



## bigbarrow (Sep 24, 2010)

Ill be there with a tent anyone want to share a reserved spot the thing says you can have two tents on one spot.. But i have no clue how big the spots are??


----------



## Milkman (Sep 25, 2010)

bownutz said:


> I plan on bringing A tent one night. I only live right down the road though. No archery area but I'm going to make one.



If I read the letter correctly there isnt an allowance for archery hunting listed.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 25, 2010)

My group of 4 will be camping with a 30 ft camper. I reserved an RV spot.


----------



## chambers270 (Oct 1, 2010)

I will be there too. I guess I am renting a cabin for me and my Dad. He is too old for a tent and we dont have a RV.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 19, 2010)

bownutz said:


> I ll be there bow in hand. Their going to be chasing like a son of a gun. I've spent some time around the property and deer are Everywhere! Plan on carrying 6 to 10 arrows with me.





bownutz said:


> I plan on bringing A tent one night. I only live right down the road though. No archery area but I'm going to make one.



Did anyone ever determine if a bow will be allowed?  My letter doesnt mention archery, only firearms being allowed.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 19, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Did anyone ever determine if a bow will be allowed?  My letter doesnt mention archery, only firearms being allowed.



Bows are allowed..... but guns are highly encouraged. They want as many as possible killed. We had a guy ask the same question in the meeting when we went and the DNR officers looked at him like he was crazy.......


----------



## Milkman (Oct 19, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> Bows are allowed..... but guns are highly encouraged. They want as many as possible killed. We had a guy ask the same question in the meeting when we went and the DNR officers looked at him like he was crazy.......



Since they have graduated to a 2 deer limit the goal has changed somewhat I suppose.  I was just asking based on what is stated in the letter.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 19, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Since they have graduated to a 2 deer limit the goal has changed somewhat I suppose.  I was just asking based on what is stated in the letter.



I hadn't seen that........ It sounded like WWIII when I went....


----------



## Rick Alexander (Oct 21, 2010)

bigbarrow said:


> Ill be there with a tent anyone want to share a reserved spot the thing says you can have two tents on one spot.. But i have no clue how big the spots are??



I'd be interested if we can fit 2 on a spot.  I've never been there so have no clue what it's like.  Might be able to get down next weekend to at least see what's in store.  PM me if you're still interested and we'll swap cell numbers to work out the details.  I'm kinda curious whether our campsites might be secure while we hunt.  I suspect they would be fine since only hunters will be on the place.  I'd hate to have to reload all that camping stuff back in the truck to secure it while we hunt.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 22, 2010)

Rick Alexander said:


> I'd be interested if we can fit 2 on a spot.  I've never been there so have no clue what it's like.  Might be able to get down next weekend to at least see what's in store.  PM me if you're still interested and we'll swap cell numbers to work out the details.  I'm kinda curious whether our campsites might be secure while we hunt.  I suspect they would be fine since only hunters will be on the place.  I'd hate to have to reload all that camping stuff back in the truck to secure it while we hunt.
> 
> Looking forward to it.



I havent been on one of these SP hunts before this will be my first, but I have been on many WMA hunts and have left all sorts of valuable stuff accessible back at camp, and never lost anything. 
 I know they say the park is completley closed to all other visitors for those days. We arent even allowed to have non hunters in camp if I read the letter correctly.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Oct 22, 2010)

I went scouting over there 3 weeks ago and walked up on some hogs, i plan on going back this weekend


----------



## Milkman (Oct 22, 2010)

BASS1FUN said:


> I went scouting over there 3 weeks ago and walked up on some hogs, i plan on going back this weekend



Were the pigs near HL creek below the dam ?   Thats where I heard some were shot last season.

I also heard the park offered a free 18 holes of golf for every pig killed last year !!!


----------



## bigbarrow (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry Rick , the R.O.C have already reserved a spot for the two of us. Thanks tho maybe you can get a spot next to us..


----------



## Milkman (Oct 27, 2010)

Anyone going to set up camp on Sunday afternoon ?


----------



## Rick Alexander (Oct 27, 2010)

*I decided*

Just to get there very early on Monday.  I got an invite from a friend to hunt his family land this weekend.  First time the land has been hunted in years and my first time there so can't turn that one down.   Decided to take Monday off from work to make that happen.

Yawl look for me.  I'll be driving a champaigne colored 99 Chevy Silverado with a camper shell on the back.  

Good luck to you guys if I don't meet up with you sometime Mon night.


----------



## chambers270 (Oct 28, 2010)

We are getting close, good luck everybody! I will be in a ext cab green Chevy.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 31, 2010)

We are moving into the campground this afternoon.  We are in a 30 ft Flagstaff camper. 

 There will be a gray F-150 with a logo like my avatar on the back glass, a red F-150 4x4 , and a black Chevy 2500 4x4 at the camp.  

Stop by and say Howdy !!!


----------



## bigbarrow (Oct 31, 2010)

I will be in a 2 door silver dodge with rims..


----------



## SGADawg (Oct 31, 2010)

My son, son in law and I will be there by noon Monday. We have a cabin reserved. Will be in a white 4-door F-150. Hope to meet some of you there


----------

